# Threshhold



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah Yeah:blink: Yeah:laughing::laughing::laughing:. I know this is not the "correct" forum.....BUT IT came from my mill:icon_smile::yes::shifty:.

This is a custom transition/Threshhold on a project I'm working on. We needed a transition from one room level to another ....1 1/2" total drop and wanted it to blend with the laminate flooring the customer picked...."Maple weathered Ash" ....which it doesn't look like either to me. I suggested letting me use a piece of chestnut oak and sanding it down to look as if it had been there for years and was just worn that way. Wha...La... with some jacobean stain and heavy around edges and high spots and reblended with mineral spirited rag it looks old and matched.

The pics here are after some "wear" sanding and will get final coat after some trim install.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That looks huge. Got any pics of it installed?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's pretty sharp! I like it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

It's not as big as the phone pic makes it look. Total it's 2" x 9 1/2" x 50". Installed yesterday evening (no pics yet). Will set door and trim today. This is a total custom job......everything.....EVERYTHING....has to be sized and fitted. 

A little history.....I've worked for this gentleman's mom and grandmother for years....actually one of my first large projects was for his mom at a train depot incorperating 2 cabooses and a boxcar into what looked like a enclosed train shed for loading and unloading with all being connected to the original depot. The cars were exposed outside and inside of the building. When the project was almost done she told me 3 other contractors had looked at the job and said it couldn't be done to match the original building and she took a risk with me due to my age (25) and little experience or hands on knowledge at that time but full of entusiasm it could be done to match.....it paid off for her and was a show piece for years until she sold it and the new owners don't have the same enthusiasm about upkeeping. We've done LOTS of interesting projects ever since....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. This project is actually in a huge barn converted to antique shop many years ago......barn look on outside.....southern plantation style office on the inside corner.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love, 
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I'm punchlisting out. Unfortunately the floor installer isn't to manufactures specs and says I'm being "PICKY"....waiting on Mannington to make a decision on whether to send rep out, they say it's between installer and I if it's right or not....I said that Mannington has to warranty it and if it's installed incorrectly than they can void warranty and I think Mannington should send a rep out to settle...Mannington says they don't send out reps over install issues, that they only warranty the product..... I'm missing something.....customer bought at retailer of Mannington products and Mannington has guidelines to install by for their product to perform right and Mannington says "IT'S NOT THEIR PROBLEM" and yes it was said to me rudely.

OOPS....I'll stop. The Lord will work this out, I'll use the wisdom He's given me to get through this.

Here's a pic of the threshhold just prior to the last coat of poly.
Also one of the high ceiling trim and a door and custom jamb.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks great installed there.


----------

